
Veganism Is Technologically Inevitable - chanind
https://chanind.github.io/2019/06/19/veganism-is-technologically-inevitable.html
======
meerita
What these people do not understand is that, after millennia evolving
morphologically, we have done it thanks to consume meat (both flesh and
organs). Yes, good quality meat, full of saturated fats, blood. This is how we
have developed our system. Today a portion of the population is being
malnourished and malnourishing their children with the idea of not killing
animals, so as not to cause them pain and thus ethically live well. The truth
is that these people become addicted to sugar, either in the form of
carbohydrates, and believe me, they always throw everything down, but all
vegans end up fatal. Just watch them on YouTube, when they give up their
unnatural diet.

There are 15 nutrients (Vitamins: A, B6 [pyridoxal, pyridoxamine], B12, D, F,
K2; Aminoacids: Creatine, Carnitine, Carnosine, Taurine; Heme-iron, CoQ10,
CLA) that are only obtained from animals and can not be found in plants. From
animals we can not only obtain all the macronutrients, but also all the
necessary minerals to have a healthy body, even so, there are people who
believe that eating fruits, vegetables and carbohydrates is the healthiest
way. This is how they lose their hair, this is how allergies on the skin,
intestinal problems, constant gas, lack of libido and sterility come for both
men and women. There is not such "I'm allergic to meat" but there are
uncountable allergies to plants, seeds. Plants don't want to be eaten, that's
why they contain antinutrients and toxins. It's their way to survive from
predators.

People who eat plants get intoxicated, reducing the absorption of minerals,
weak proteins and the few macronutrients that one can ingest in a meal. This
is studied. Anyone interested in this topic can investigate it. I can
recommend the excellent book Nutrition and Physical Degeneration from Weston
Price as a starting point.

BTW: I am ex vegetarian/vegan. I didn't "did it wrong".

~~~
willbw
I wouldn't agree with everything you say, but I would add that we probably
don't understand everything about nutrition and deviating from millennia of
traditional dietary intake including is possibly a dangerous thing to do.

That being said, it can hardly be stated that the modern diet is at all
reflective of what humans have eaten in anything but the very recent past.
Processed foods and carbohydrates, grains, meat from animals that have been
given steroids and have not been free to roam. There are so many variables
that it seems like a very difficult task to determine what comprises a good
diet.

It is not clear to me whether a carnivorous or a vegan diet would be more
beneficial to one's health.

~~~
meerita
You can start here
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/)

------
100100010001
The authors arguement is essentially “I can’t see future humans in space
slaughtering cows”. Thanks to a lack of imagination the only conceivable
conclusion is everyone must be vegan. Brilliant!

~~~
ryacko
I can imagine humanity genetically engineering cows to be more space
efficient, be unable to move, and to efficiently consume artificial diets made
of algae.

Hopefully we'll stick to chicken and eggs.

~~~
chanind
At that point, why not just directly grow the meat itself and skip the animal?
It's already possible with today's technology and is getting cheaper every
year:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultured_meat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultured_meat)

~~~
ryacko
If you can replace an animal's metabolism, immune system, and various
regulatory systems with synthetic substitutes, people wouldn't be eating
cultured meat. They would be cyborgs.

------
jppope
Yeah... all signs are pointing to a dystopian future, I suppose not being able
to eat a really good burger is part of that.

